# speed cameras France Vendee



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi all ,just thought i,d let you know, got caught doing 56kph in a 50 area, fine came through within 3 days , 90 euros if paid within 14 days of notice, 135 euros 15 to 45 days and after 45 days 365 euros ..they are now using unmarked and unmanned cars just parked anywhere along the roadside with a fixed camera inside ,,always in the 30 and 50 restricted areas so please be aware if passing through the vendee ...regards Les...........................p.s don,t know about other areas ,but would imagine the same ...


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi

You say that "fine came through within 3 days", is that to a French address?

Cheers

Mick


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi,yes Mick.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Unlike the UK here in France the "allowed" discrepancy is not 10% it is 3% with no other allowance. 
So if driving here stick to the speed limit.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Has anyone on here who is UK resident every had a fine waiting for them at home? What if your away for five months and get one on your first day in France and dont know?

I have been flashed a couple of times in the van in France and a few times in the Likes of Greece, Spain etc in a car and never heard anything. I sound like a proper petrol head but Im not really (well not in the van) just careless sometimes.

I wonder if they just dont bother with unmanned cameras. I guess if they have a patrol a few hundred yards beyond the camera they would nab you and fine you on the spot but maybe (at the moment) they dont bother sending fines abroad. 

The answer of course is not to speed!!!!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

barryd said:


> Has anyone on here who is UK resident every had a fine waiting for them at home? What if your away for five months and get one on your first day in France and dont know?
> 
> I have been flashed a couple of times in the van in France and a few times in the Likes of Greece, Spain etc in a car and never heard anything. I sound like a proper petrol head but Im not really (well not in the van) just careless sometimes.
> 
> ...


Yes, two years ago at the start of our annual eight week tour, fair spoilt the holiday worrying about it :roll: :roll: but never heard anything  

curlyboy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tough luck Lesanne, 

I know we shouldn't speed but it is easy to be careless when changing down

Albert was fined coming out of a 40 zone into 30, 35 as he passed the camera, first motoring offence in 50 yrs

Still he really enjoyed the days refresher course and now he's a pain in the neck spouting the highway code 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i was told you get the fine if you are GB but not the points. 
i believe they now have a resiperical agreement with the MOT/.gov


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi , just been out to where i was caught ,not far away ,the translation on the fine says i was over the regulation limit on the approach road to Manborgere, a small village on the main rd to La Roche Sur Yon i.e. Rue De Bourge ... and noticed that this road ended some 500 mtrs before the limited road started,so was i in the wrong or not ? dare not,contest ..would you?... or just say ,,tough luck .Les..behave next time...hope none of you fall this way...regards Les..


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

they've been sitting in unmarked cars for years, even seen one with a baby seat in the back... if you see any cars parked up just after a speed limit sign beware


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

got flashed twice in one days travelling in northern france but never heard anything thankfuly. It was realy annoying as we had kept to every bloomin' limit aal the way down and back from southren spain.

Just wasnt ready for the knee high roadside cameras . Am amazed the french dont knock them over etc like in England


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ptmike said:


> got flashed twice in one days travelling in northern france but never heard anything thankfuly. It was realy annoying as we had kept to every bloomin' limit aal the way down and back from southren spain.
> 
> Just wasnt ready for the knee high roadside cameras . Am amazed the french dont knock them over etc like in England


Come to Dorset where we are into the second year of the Dorset Police 'No Excuse' campaign. Anything the French do will be tame in comparison.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So it would seem that nobody has received a fine back in the post in the UK.

If they have an agreement with the UK it would seem they are not bothering to use it.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

barryd said:


> So it would seem that nobody has received a fine back in the post in the UK.
> 
> If they have an agreement with the UK it would seem they are not bothering to use it.


 I got flashed twice last year, by static cams they seam to be in unexpected places and fo course adifferent colour to u.k. , the speedo on the X250 does not help as you cannot see the kph in daylight. I have heard nothing either but that does not mean I will go tarearsing about in future. just try to drive better instead.

norm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

goldi said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > So it would seem that nobody has received a fine back in the post in the UK.
> ...


I cant see how they could make you pay anyway even if you did get a fine. This is probably why they dont bother. Im not saying we should all start speeding of course!


----------

